# Hopefully Helpful Tips For Increasing Speed And Accuracy



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a few things that may help you increase your speed and accuracy when shooting without changing up slingshots or elastics.
This is how I shoot faster speeds than most while looking like I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellently done, Bill. Thanks so much for going into this much detail. I can see I need to revise my technique a bit!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks a lot 
greats leon


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent vid. I found it very helpful.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Bill, those look like great tips, I'll give them a try next time out.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

another great vid from the master himself


----------



## johnny test (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

In answer to a couple of PMs about this subject:

Holding the pouch as I show in the video, with the thumb on top and to the side, you will pull approximately 4 inches further in butterfly than if the thumb is down... also that grip style is a steadier/stronger hold on the pouch which allows for increased accuracy... reduced wrist strain, a stronger hold, and better accuracy... there is no downside.

If you wish to test this out, which I recommend, then fill a small bag with something that has some weight to it... 5-10 pounds is plenty. Tie the sack so that the contents won't spill if turned on it's side or upside down.... lay it on a table, reach over and pick it up with your thumb on top aiming at the bag, pick it up as high as you can and notice the strain on your wrist and weakness in the thumb's grip.... next try it with your thumb to the side as I show... and then with the thumb in the down position.
You'll note that this is by far the most stable way to hold the bag... and it's also the best way to hold a pouch.

Now you may ask yourself "does anyone else do it this way, and if not... why not?"
Simple obvious things are my forte... I have a background in grip and wrist strength... so it was natural for me to transfer the same pinch holds used to lift a slick coin welded to a weight as to holding a slingshot pouch... simple and obvious


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

To another PM... but the answer is applicable to many others as well:

If you have carpal tunnel syndrome or arthritis problems.... we discussed this a couple of years ago and there's some real simple solutions... different slingshot designs and ******* mechanical releases are all that's needed.... check it out in this thread: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/2670-a-full-arthritic-grip/page__st__20


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Bill. Thanks for the video. Can you explain how pulling back upon release helps accuracy?

At the moment, I'm using an anchor point at the tip of my ear. Does this still apply when using an anchor point?

I've always kept this point in mind since setting your first video that states this, and I regularly experiment with it, and sometimes feel like I get it, but I'd like to hear your theory on it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

By pulling away it increases the speed of the ammo creating a flatter trajectory... also it tends to "stabilize the line"... a technique used extensively in Kyudo (Japanese archery)... it does take some getting used to as compared to just releasing, but "once you go back, you'll hit the black"... a cute play on words you may appreciate


----------



## johnny test (Nov 1, 2012)

I know from archery--pulling back-- helps in creating a follow-through. This is the same arguement in favor of letting the slingshot fall forward. It creates a follow-through that makes the release more fluid.

-Johnny


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That was very educational, Bill. Thanks for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I never would have thought of this. I tried it immediately. Practice will be essential. The power/speed difference is shocking. This new idea could be HUGE for my shooting! After getting some band slap while shooting TTF, (witch I did't think was possible) I realized I was not twisting the pouch. Thanks so much for sharing Bill.


----------



## Whip Lash (Jan 5, 2012)

I like this style of shooting with the slingshot canted over to the side. It is like shooting a revolver from the hip. No sights to line up because it is a feel thing that practice will make perfect. I have to try this out. Plus I like the hold technique with the hand and finger-thumb position. Thanks Bill.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> I never would have thought of this. I tried it immediately. Practice will be essential. The power/speed difference is shocking. This new idea could be HUGE for my shooting! After getting some band slap while shooting TTF, (witch I did't think was possible) I realized I was not twisting the pouch. Thanks so much for sharing Bill.


As soon as the weather gets a little warmer, you may be getting over 500 fps using this Bean!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i always enjoy your vid´s! so please don´t get me wrong, what i dont understand in this vid was, you talk about how tall you are but you dont shoot with your full draw lenght, looks like half butterfly or so... ? what it does then you're so tall?


----------

